# 1.8l 16v r1 carbs



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

*1.8l 16v r1 carbs? edited*

im going to start my project soon and have a few questions for now one is, what do i do with my crank case breather? do i just put a filter on the opining? 
and what are people doing for jets? 
is there a specific way to tap for a break booster or could i use the nozzle thats originally on the lower half of a 16v intake mani? heres a pic of the nozzle im talking about.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Run a catch can for the breather, an the fuel return you shoudnt need anymore. you can cap it off or run a return from your fpr to it :beer: 

I am in the middle of putting mine together right now ( 1.8 16v on r1 carbs) if you have any other questions feel free to pm me :thumbup:


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

oh ok sweet what are you doing for a throttle cable? and ill prolly have a lot of questions im very new to this


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a diesel rabbit cable an a few different cable ends, I haven't tried it yet I'm still putting the motor together


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

also what are people running for jets?


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

any one?


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

lilredcabby said:


> im going to start my project soon and have a few questions for now one is, what do i do with my crank case breather?



vacuum for your booster I taped one of the plugs I made for the injector holes. Once you plug the holes that port you have circled will be useless. And as someone said above run a catch can off your breather. it will reduce the mess on your motor.


The plugs are 22mm with a 1.5 thread pitch iirc.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

the mani that im using i bought used from a guy who already pluged the holes and he used quarters so that breather still breaths and i dont realy have the money for the adapter for the catch can is ther another way todo it?


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

Question. What kind of tools do you have access to? I made the the breather block off with a 1/4" inch piece of steel. Traced the breather shape and cut it down with a band saw. Then used a grinder to make it look pretty. As for throttle cable I'd find a motorcycle shop to alter yours or make one.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

86Franklin said:


> Question. What kind of tools do you have access to? I made the the breather block off with a 1/4" inch piece of steel. Traced the breather shape and cut it down with a band saw. Then used a grinder to make it look pretty. As for throttle cable I'd find a motorcycle shop to alter yours or make one.


thank you for replying none has for awhile and today with my free time i took the breather off my spare 1.8l 16v block and went to advanced autoparts and got rubber gromets for valve covers and then got a plastic piece that fits my catch can hose and it worked out pretty nicely tomoro im ganna put it on my car. but im wondering if i should drill and tap a hole into my valve cover and run my catch can to that to?


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

If the breather hose is a pretty good diameter (like 1/2 inch) I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you i think this week somtime im ganna finaly put my new head on and then start doin the carbs


----------

